# Hunting near Tippy Dam



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

There is alot of state forest area around Tippy Dam. There is a camp ground just before the Dam and it is located in the state forest area. I know state forest land is open to hunting. What I don't know is if the camp ground is unoccupied do you have to be a certian distance from it to hunt. I ask not because I plan on shooting from a camp site, but because there are also campsits along the river back in the forest. They are actual campsites with numbers on them. They are not a clearing that someone pitched a tent in. There are not any safty zone signs. And a second part of the question....if I can hunt along the river and happen across some people camping back in the forest can I hunt near them or do I have to go by the safty zone rule because there are people occuping a dwelling? The sites are pretty secluded and not always visible from 450 feet. I plan on squirrel hunting, so I'll be shooting up, not toward a campsite I can't see. 

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

The short answer is there is no set distance from the campground that you are required to be but you cannot hunt if you are anywhere in the campground. That would include all the area of the outer most campsides and everything inside the outer most campsites. There is not distance requirement for someone camping in the woods and I doubt that one would want to hunt near someone's campsite (tent, etc.) anyway in one new someone was camping there.

R 299.925 Designated campgrounds; unlawful acts. Rule 25. In addition to the unlawful acts specified in R 299.922, in designated department of natural resources-administered campgrounds, other than those in state parks, recreation areas, and access sites, it is unlawful for a person or persons to do any of the following: (c.) To discharge firearms, air guns, bow-and-arrow, crossbow, gas guns, spring-loaded guns, or sling shots.

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/std_back_rules.pdf


----------



## eino (Jun 19, 2003)

Thanks boehr. Are you by chance familiar with the camp ground I am refering to? I plan on hunting my squirrel dogs there and didn't know if I could release them at the back side of the campground. I don't intend on hunting near anyone but also I can't predict where my dogs might tree.
I can't open that link you provided. During deer season there are alot of hunters hunting the area I'm talking about. But I don't know if their doing it illeagal. If you of anyone else is familiar with the area I'd appreciate the help.

Thanks again,
Ed


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, don't know the campground. You need Adobe to open the link which is the campground rules.


----------

